#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] [轉貼]動物爆笑圖片

## LSI狼

著陸失敗的狐狸

----------


## LSI狼

神犬單腳站

----------


## LSI狼

看我鐵頭功

----------


## LSI狼

救...救命啊@@

----------


## LSI狼

我忘記戴眼鏡了，真是抱歉~~

----------


## LSI狼

你..你你..你不要過來啦(~"~)

----------


## LSI狼

看我接殺你！！

----------


## 幻貓

第四張爆笑
第五張狼看起來很無奈
第六張狗狗有點萌~

----------


## 古夜小狼

~~~~PS的力量啊~~~~
狗狗們都很可愛啊~~~~
（狐狸:你忽視我!!我:對、對不起了啦~~T_T）

----------


## 湘

是合成圖嗎...?

合成圖嫌疑大= =

這是真的XD

萌!!!

囧"
詭異的貓|||
http://komica.dreamhosters.com/
圖都來自這個網XD

----------


## 銀

東西樣貼的第三張圖....我也有實際做過...XDDD

----------


## Kasar

第四張那個.....怎麼有點像阿米?(炸炸炸炸炸......)

----------


## 幻貓

第一張：你‧‧你敢打你就試試看！群貓圍毆！
第二、三張：那有人吃貓的啊？可惡~~~討打！
第四張：這我也常做耶~對我家小狗~XPPP
第五張：〈口水上螢幕了‧‧〉這‧‧噗！
第六張：不予置評‧‧‧〈唉~~〉

----------


## 野狼1991

嘎嘎~
好笑耶~
但我都對我家小哈用鼻子.....(消音)

----------


## 湘

請指出此這照片的可疑之處

貓貓格鬥

「我們需要你。」

----------


## 狼嚎

> 請指出此這照片的可疑之處


1.貓都長的一樣
2.右下角的那隻貓來亂的!?(毆)
不過我很好奇的事 他們在看什麼呀?

----------


## SHIBA INU

我也來貼XDD
不知道以前有沒有獸貼過就是

----------


## 快樂狼人

我也來貼><~有些來源已經忘了~如果重複麻煩告知一下喔><

----------


## 狼嚎

快樂狼人貼的第三張圖
看清楚...
下面的三隻是布偶
還有寶特瓶是空的!!

----------


## SHIBA INU

補貼一張~

----------


## 路卡爾

第一隻獅子貓比較可憐~
那種眼神...充滿個哀怨阿

----------

